
Hacker says he'll livestream deletion of Zuckerberg's Facebook page - sjcsjc
https://www.engadget.com/2018/09/28/zuckerberg-facebook-page-hacker-livestream/?guccounter=1
======
Keloo
Impossible. FB doesn't have that feature (deleting an account). LOL.

------
Raphmedia
* Yawn *

Either he is going to do it on the sandbox and claim a bounty... or he will do
it live, get no bounty and FB will simply find out from their logs what
happened and then restore / fix the issue.

------
moltar
Facebook will hard lock the page to prevent it from deletion

------
somenobody
hacker since changed his mind because the story went viral.

------
moneytide1
The things people choose to do with their time and ability.

